# remote control your car: automatic car window closer



## Eugene Sherbin (Apr 16, 2015)

Hello everyone, I am Eugene.I find an intelligent product is hot recently. It can upgrade my car with functions of close and open windows automatically, intelligent 
car seeking, collision warning.All these are controlled by key.
Its valid distance can be 100 meters.Interesting! My car do not have 
function of intelligent car seeking and collision warning function, 
neither can not control car in such long distance is 100$ worth to 
get one pc? Is this company reliable?

the website is：http://key-module.com/ 
product video is：https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=k3c2CD2MPUo&feature=youtu.be


----------



## Bozarth (Apr 16, 2015)

hi, Eugene:wave:. I saw many similar products on website before.And got one for my car. It proves same as what they say. Just press the locking button, all windows close, and then press twice of openning button, windows down. I live high floors, so i always open car windows before i get in, otherwise it will be too hot. It worth to try it.


----------

